# Abschaltung des 3G-Netzes



## MJahn (20 Mai 2021)

*Damit keine Funkstille herrscht*

Vor  etwa 20 Jahren trat das mobile Internetzeitalter mit der dritten  Mobilfunkgeneration (3G) seinen Siegeszug an. Doch diese Technik gehört  nun der Vergangenheit an. In Kürze werden beispielsweise in Deutschland  die 3G-Mobilfunknetze der Netzbetreiber Telekom, Vodafon und Telefónica  nach und nach abgeschaltet. Dieser Schritt ist notwendig, um die  Frequenzbänder für 4G/LTE und 5G freizumachen. Des Weiteren ist der  3G-Standard mittlerweile einfach veraltet, da 4G/LTE wesentlich  schneller und verbreiteter ist. 2G bleibt hingegen weiterhin für Anrufe  und SMS bestehen. Innerhalb Europas haben weitere Mobilfunkanbieter  bereits abgeschaltet oder werden dies in naher Zukunft tun. Informieren  Sie sich bei Ihrem Netzanbieter über den genauen Termin.
Geplante Termine für die bundesweite Abschaltung des 3G-Netzes in Deutschland:




Deutsche Telekom: 30.06.2021 
Vodafone: 30.06.2021 
Telefónica: Ende 2021 
 

*Was bedeutet das für die Industrie?*

Wer  nach der Abschaltung weiterhin 3G-Router betreibt, kann nur noch das  2G-Netz nutzen. Für die Kommunikation vieler Anwendungen aus dem Bereich  Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) reicht diese deutlich reduzierte  Datenrate nicht mehr aus. Starke Verzögerungen in der Datenübertragung  sowie Verbindungsabbrüche sind so kaum vermeidbar. Daher ist es für  Anlagenbetreiber meist keine Option, den Rückfall auf 2G hinzunehmen.  Dort wo es möglich ist, bleibt nur der Wechsel auf das neuere  4G/LTE-Netz.


*Welche Alternative bietet KEB?*

Für  einige C6 Router von KEB bedeutet die Abschaltung von 3G ebenfalls,  dass die mobile Datenkommunikation nicht mehr beziehungsweise nur sehr  eingeschränkt möglich sein wird. Ein Upgrade dieser Geräte auf 4G ist  nicht möglich. Die alten 3G Geräte können weiterhin in Verbindung mit  kabelgebundenem Internet verwendet werden. Als Ersatz für die alte  Hardware steht der C6 Router mit integriertem 4G-Modem für die  Remote-Überwachung von Maschinen und Anlagen zur Verfügung.


*C6 Router mit integriertem 4G-Modem*










Bewährte COMBIVIS connect Software verbindet via VPN die zu überwachende Anlage auf Ihren Arbeitsplatz 
Zusätzliche HMI Funktionalität für Datalogging, Langzeit Maschinen Diagnose und Benachrichtigung durch E-Mail und SMS-Versand 
Nach  wenigen Minuten der Router-Konfiguration ist der weltweite Zugriff auf  zu wartende und überwachende Remote-Geräte realisiert – unabhängig vom  Gerätetyp und -hersteller. 
Weitere Informationen finden Sie hier.


----------

